# Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo zu Aussage Bundesumweltministerium



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli







Wir freuen uns, als Medienpartner diese fundierte Gegendarstellung der Anglerdemo-Organisatoren zur Antwort der Regierung auf die Fragen der MdB Ingrid Pahlmann (CDU) zur Begründung des angekündigten Angelverbotes in den Schutzgebieten der deutschen AWZ veröffentlichen zu dürfen.

*Anmerkung der Redaktion:*


> *Wir wissen, dass das Orgateam der Angelrdemo den DAFV zu einer GEMEINSAMEN STELLUNGNAHME eingeladen hatte. *
> 
> Da keinerlei Antwort seitens des DAFV darauf erfolgte, hat nun Anglerdemo eben die Sache alleine in die Hand genommen und die Stellungnahme alleine veröffentlicht.



Da ja die Inkompetenz des DAFV bekannt und sein Einknicken vor dem BMUB dokumentiert ist 
( DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt! ), empfinde ich es nicht als Nachteil, wenn hier Anglerdemo kompetente Arbeit alleine abliefert, statt mit dem DAFV dann evtl. Verwässertes oder gar Anglerfeindliches veröffentlichen zu müssen.

Klare Kante Anglerdemo statt naturschützende Anglerfeindlichkeit DAFV.

Da Capo!

*Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo zur Aussage des Bundesumweltministeriums​*
Quelle
https://www.facebook.com/Anglerdemo...283145215468/1615521628458285/?type=3&theater


*Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo
zur schriftlichen Antwort der Bundesregierung auf die Fragen der MdB Ingrid Pahlmann (CDU) zur Begründung des angekündigten Angelverbotes in den Schutzgebieten der deutschen AWZ.*

Während der 239. Sitzung des Bundestages stellte das MdB Ingrid Pahlmann (CDU) Fragen zur Begründung des vom Bundesministeriums für Umwelt, Naturschutz, Bau und Reaktorsicherheit (BMUB) angekündigten Angelverbots in den Schutzgebieten der deutschen AWZ an die Bundesregierung. 

Die Antwort der Bundesregierung ist bedenklich und lässt daran Zweifeln ob die Bundesregierung überhaupt den Bundestag ernst nimmt. 

Die Argumentation entbehrt weiterhin einem wissenschaftlichen, haltbaren Nachweis, warum Angeln in Gebieten verboten wird, bei denen andere, weitaus erheblichere Eingriffe (berufliche Fischerei, Bodenschatzsuche, Kabelverlegung, Schiffsverkehr etc.) weiterhin erlaubt bleiben.

*Frage der Abgeordneten an die Bundesregierung: *
„Auf welche konkreten Forschungsstudien und welche Datengrundlage stützen sich die Forderungen des BMUB für ein Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in AWZ-Gebieten (AWZ: Ausschließliche Wirtschafts-zone)?“

*Antwort der Bundesregierung (A):* Es handelt sich nicht um ein pauschales Verbot, sondern um eine räumlich und zeitlich differenzierte Regulierung der Freizeitfischerei in den Schutzgebieten. Durch die vorgeschlagenen Verordnungen wird die Freizeitfischerei nur auf einen Teil der Schutzgebiete ausgeschlossen. Das bedeutet, große Teile der deutschen Nord- und Ostsee sind weiterhin für die Freizeitfischerei uneingeschränkt nutzbar.

*Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo (G): *Die deutsche Meeresfläche Ostsee ist 15.475 km2 groß. Die AWZ-Fläche beträgt davon 4.452 km2 (28,8% der Meeresfläche der Ostsee). Davon sind 2.004 km2 Vogelschutzgebiete und 1.801 km2 FFH-Schutzgebiete. In den Küstenmeeren von Schleswig-Holstein und Mecklenburg-Vorpommern befinden sich weitere großflächige Natur-2000-Gebiete. In der Ostsee liegt der Anteil der Natura-2000-Gebiete am gesamten deutschen Meeresgebiet bei ca. 51%. 
Nach dem Willen des BMUB sollen davon 2.470 km2 (55,5% der deutschen AWZ in der Ostsee) als Naturschutzgebiet ausgewiesen werden.
Ein Angelverbot auf rund 50% der Fläche (rund 2.200 km2) der deutschen AWZ in der Ostsee ist schon erheblich. Wenn man noch berücksichtigt, dass gerade in diesen Gebieten die relevanten Fanggründe liegen, kommt dieses einem Angelverbot in der AWZ sehr nahe.
Eine zeitliche Differenzierung können wir den vorliegenden Verordnungsentwürfen nicht entnehmen. In den Schutzgebieten soll das Angeln ganzjährig verboten werden.

*(A, Antwort der Bundesregierung):* Der Fokus in den Entwürfen der Schutzgebietsverordnungen liegt auf der Herstellung eines günstigen Erhaltungszustandes des Lebensraums (hier Lebensraumtyp „Riff“) und für die charakteristischen Arten, siehe Artikel 1e) Fauna-Flora-Habitatsrichtlinie (FFH-RL).

*(G, Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo ):* Gemäß des letzten FFH-Berichtes sind die Hauptbeeinträchtigungen des Lebensraumtyps „Riffe“ der Sand- und Kiesabbau, tiefgreifende Beschädigungen des Meeresgrundes und die Meeresverschmutzung. Alles Beeinträchtigungen die auch weiterhin in den Schutzgebieten zugelassen sind. 
Warum wird nur die geringe Beeinträchtigung Angelsport verboten, wo Angeln auch in den Berichten als leichte(ste) Beeinträchtigung gesehen wird (Nationaler Bericht nach Art. 17 FFH-Richtlinie in Deutschland (2013), Teil Lebensraumtypen (Annex D)
-------------------------
*(A, Antwort der Bundesregierung):* Bei der Freizeitfischerei ist eine deutliche Tendenz erkennbar, dass sie sich auf Riffvorkommen konzentriert.

*(G, Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo ):* In der freien Natur halten sich Tiere in der Nähe ihrer Nahrungsquellen auf. Lediglich zum Wechseln der Gebiete durchqueren sie die dazwischenliegenden Räume. Ein erfolgreicher Jäger, Fischer und Angler wird seine Beute daher an der Nahrungsquelle stellen. 
Die Nahrungsgründe und damit das Vorkommen nahezu aller für die Fischerei und Freizeitfischerei relevanten Fische liegen über den nährstoffreichen Riffen. Im Übrigen ist dieses keine Tendenz, sondern seit Jahrzehnten gelebte Praxis.
-------------------------------

*(A, Antwort der Bundesregierung):* Sie ist gezielt auf den Fang von Dorschen ausgerichtet.

*(G, Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo ):* Der Dorsch ist keine geschützte Art. Die Entnahmemengen werden von der EU im Rahmen des Fischereimanagements festgelegt.
Die Freizeitfischerei vom Angelkutter ist seit Jahrzehnten auf Dorsch ausgerichtet. Eine Umstellung auf andere Fischarten ist zeit- und kostenintensiv und kurzfristig von den Betrieben nicht realisierbar. Von Kleinbooten und beim Brandungsangeln werden aber zahlreiche andere Fischarten bejagt, z.B. Meerforelle, Hering, Makrele etc.
Im Übrigen konzentriert sich auch die Fischerei in Schleswig-Holstein auf den Brot- und Butterfisch Dorsch bzw. in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern auf den Hering.
-----------------------------

*(A, Antwort der Bundesregierung):* Die Dorsche kommen hier räumlich-ökologisch eng assoziiert mit dem geschützten Lebensraumtyp „Riffe“ vor – ein lokal bedeutender Nahrungsgrund und bedeutendes Rückzugsgebiet für Dorsch – und sind damit eine charakteristische Art des geschützten Lebensraumtyps.


*(G, Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo ):* Hierzu gibt es keine wissenschaftliche Studie. Das Thünen-Institut für Ostseefischerei hat im April 2016 folgende Aussage getätigt:
„Wir haben unsere Einschätzung gegenüber den Natura-2000-Schutzgebieten nach FFH-Richtlinien abgegeben, wobei wir keinerlei Notwendigkeit für eine Einschränkung der Freizeitfischerei zur Erreichung der Schutzziele bzw. Erhaltung der Schutzgüter (Sandbänke, Riffe, Schweinswale) in Nord- und Ostsee sehen, da von der Freizeitfischerei keine Beeinträchtigung des Meeresbodens gegeben ist bzw. keine Schweinswale beigefangen werden.
Zur Einschätzung der Natura-2000-Gebiete nach EU VRL (Vogelschutzgebiet) ist von einer Störwirkung der Freizeitfischerei durch Boote und Kutter auszugehen. In der Nordsee hat das unserer Einschätzung nach keinerlei Auswirkungen, da in den fraglichen Gebieten der Östlichen Deutschen Bucht keine Freizeitfischerei stattfindet. In dem Gebiet der Pommerschen Bucht (Oderbank - Adlergrund) ist von einer Beeinträchtigung auszugehen. Dieses Gebiet wird von der Freizeitfischerei (Angelkutter & Trollingboote) aber nur gelegentlich genutzt.
Alle weiteren Argumente, das die Freizeitfischerei die Zönose der Riffe stört und durch den Wegfang von Fischen die höheren trophischen Ebenen gefährdet (Nahrungsgrundlage für Schweinswale und Seevögel) halten wir für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Ersten, gibt es hierzu keinerlei Daten. Zweitens, ist die Ressource Fisch sowieso sehr fluid und die zeitlich/räumliche Verteilung hoch variabel, d.h. die Auswirkung des Fischfangs durch Angler kaum feststellbar. Drittens, werden die Entnahmemengen beim Dorsch (dort sind sie ja signifikant) bereits in der Bestandsberechnung berücksichtigt und sind somit Teil des Fischereimanagements der Ostsee.“
------------------------------- 
*(A, Antwort der Bundesregierung): *Im Jahr 2015 betrug die geschätzte Entnahme der deutschen Freizeitfischerei 3.161 Tonnen in den Meeresgebieten der Ostsee und lag damit 8 Prozent höher als die Dorschfänge der Berufsfischerei (Quelle: ICES, 2016).

*(G, Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo ):* Nicht die Angler fangen inzwischen soviel Dorsch wie die Fischer, sondern die Fischer dürfen inzwischen nur sowenig Dorsch fangen wie die Angler. Im Jahr 2006 hat die kommerzielle Fischerei noch 28.400 Tonnen (davon Deutschland 6.061 Tonnen) Dorsch gefangen, dem standen Fänge der deutschen Angler über 1.887 Tonnen gegenüber.
Betrachtet man die Gesamtfänge aller Fischer (also auch der Dänen, Schweden und Polen) in der westlichen Ostsee mit den Gesamtfängen aller Angler gibt es immer noch einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen den Fängen der Angler und Fischer. 2016 (12.720 Tonnen Fischerei zu 2.316 Tonnen Freizeitfischerei) und zu den Planzahlen 2017 (5.597/3.232 Tonnen Fischerei zu 1.558 Tonnen Freizeitfischerei)
Die Entnahmemenge der Angler passt sich ist im Gegensatz zu Fängen der Fischer an der Menge des vorhandenen Dorsches an, denn nur aktiv jagende Fische sind angelbar. Bei der Fischerei ist ausschließlich die Quote der limitierende Faktor.
Durch die Einführung des bag limits im Jahr 2017 wird sich die Entnahmemenge durch die Freizeitfischer deutlich reduzieren.
--------------------------------------------- 

*(A, Antwort der Bundesregierung):* Der Rat der Europäischen Union hat im Rahmen der Festlegung der Gesamtfangmenge für den Ostseedorsch für das Jahr 2017 die Freizeitfischerei bei der Bewirtschaftung des Bestandes eingebunden (sogenannte bag-limit-Regelung), so dass Maßnahmen auf Bestandsebene getroffen sind.

*(G,Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo  ):* Richtig und dabei geht es um den Wiederaufbau zu bewirtschaftender Bestände – nicht um den Schutz des Dorsches. 
Allerdings basierte die Einführung des „bag limit“ auf fehlerhafte Zahlen des Thünen-Instituts zu den 2015`er Dorschbeständen. Die Bundesregierung ist über die fehlerhafte Datengrundlage spätestens seit Dezember 2016 informiert! So hat die ICES in ihrer am 31.Mai 2016 veröffentlichen Empfehlung zur Festsetzung der Gesamtfangmenge für den westlichen Dorsch festgestellt, dass die Laicherbiomasse West-Dorsch von 12.606 Tonnen auf 19.032 Tonnen im Zeitraum 2013 bis 2016 angestiegen ist. Dies macht deutlich, dass sich der Bestand trotz der hohen fischereilichen Sterblichkeit in den letzten Jahren signifikant erholt hat und das bereits bevor sich das bag limit überhaupt bemerkbar machen konnte. Für 2017 geht die Bundesregierung davon aus das sich die fischereiliche Sterblichkeit des West-Dorsches auf 0,21 reduziert – nachdem dieser Wert im Jahr 2015 noch bei 0,84 lag.
Bei der Quotenfestlegung von ICES und der Festlegung durch die Politik werden die Bestände gerade im sicheren Bereich gehalten. Jeder nicht von den Anglern gefangene Dorsch geht in die Quote für die Berufsfischer. Es kommt demnach kein vom Angler nicht gefangener Dorsch den Beständen zugute.
--------------------------------------

*(A, Antwort der Bundesregierung):* Der Erhaltungszustand des Lebensraumtyps „Riffe“ in der Ostsee wurde im letzten FFH-Bericht 2013 (Dritter Nationaler Bericht (Berichtsperiode 2007-2012) gemäß Artikel 17 FFH-Richtlinie) mit „unzureichend“ bewertet. Schutzmaßnahmen auf Ebene der Natura 2000-Schutzziele sind dementsprechend dringend zu ergreifen.

*(G, Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo )*: Der FFH-Bericht 2013 bewertet die Gefährdung des Lebensraumtyps „Riffe“ durch das Angeln/Angelsport als gering. Die größten Beeinträchtigungen und Gefährdungen entstehen für den Lebensraumtyp durch den Sand- und Kiesabbau, der Meerwasserverschmutzung, der Fischerei, durch den Stickstoffeintrag und durch den Klimawandel. Es bestehen berechtigte Zweifel daran, dass das alleinige Verbot der Freizeitfischerei eine Verbesserung des Lebensraumtyps herbeiführt. Im übrigem attestiert selbst das BfN dem Schutzgebiet Fehmarnbelt einen guten bis sehr guten Zustand!
----------------------------------

*(A, Antwort der Bundesregierung):* Wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen (Nahrungsökonomie von marinen Säugetieren und Seevögeln für das Management von Natura 2000-Gebieten von Giles et al., 2008) belegen, dass für den nach der FFH-RL geschützten Schweinswal der Dorsch durchaus eine bedeutende Nahrungsquelle darstellt.

*(G, Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo ):* Aus sämtlichen Arbeiten über Mageninhalte der Kleinwale geht ein opportunistisches Fressverhalten hervor (z.B. Börjesson et al. 2003). Die Hauptnahrung schwankt regional und saisonal und besteht in der Regel aus einer Vielfalt von Fischen und Krebsen (Jefferson et al. 1993). Häufig jagt der Schweinswal pelagisch Schwarmfische bis 300 mm mit einem hohen Nährwert (Read, 1999). Magenanalysen von Tieren aus der nördlichen Ostsee zeigten, dass sowohl erwachsene als auch Jungtiere sich hauptsächlich von Heringen und Heringsarten ernähren (Börjessen et al. 2003). Diese Aussagen decken sich auch mit Arbeiten aus anderen Regionen der Erde wo der Hering mit bis zu 80 % der Kalorienaufnahme die wichtigste Beute der Schweinswale ist (Cheri et al. 1989). Aber auch andere Schwarmfischarten wie Sandaal und Wittling gehen in der Literatur als präferierte Nahrung hervor (Santos & Pierce 2003).
Das Mindestmaß für Dorsche liegt bei der Fischerei bei 350mm und in der Freizeitfischerei bei 380mm. Eine direkte Konkurrenz zwischen Mensch und Schweinswal ist daher beim Dorschfang auszuschließen. 
Der West-Dorsch ist ein Raubfisch. Theoretisch würde daher eine Reduzierung der Dorschbestände dem Nahrungskonkurrenten Schweinswal helfen.
--------------------------------------

*(A, Antwort der Bundesregierung):* Der Schweinswal ist laut FFH-Bericht 2013 in der Nordsee in einem unzureichenden Erhaltungszustand, in der Ostsee in einem schlechten Erhaltungszustand. 

*(G, Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo ):* Wissenschaftliche Arbeiten, die aufzeigen, dass speziell Freizeitangler einen störenden Einfluss auf diese FFH-Art haben, sind nicht bekannt.
Der BUND Deutschland – ein sicherlich nicht anglerfreundlicher Verband - gibt als Gefährdung für den Schweinswal an erster Stelle die Fischerei mit Grundstell- und Treibnetzen an. Dann folgt die Schadstoffbelastung der Meere, die zu Unfruchtbarkeit und Anfälligkeit für Krankheiten und Parasiten führt. Und zu guter Letzt die Lärmbelästigung im Meer. Die Freizeitfischerei wird nicht als relevante Gefährdung aufgeführt.
----------------------------------

*(A, Antwort der Bundesregierung): *Der von der Freizeitfischerei ausgehende Bootsverkehr entfaltet sein Störpotenzial durch den Aufenthalt abseits der Hauptschifffahrtsrouten direkt über den Nahrungsgründen der Seevögel, den geschützten Sandbänken und Riffen. 

*(G, Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo ): *Nur zwei der sechs Schutzgebiete (Östliche Deutsche Bucht und Pommersche Bucht) sind Vogelschutzgebiete. Das Schutzgebiet Fehmarnbelt sowie die Kadetrinne zählen nicht dazu. Ein wissenschaftlicher Beweis der Störwirkung von Anglern insb. auch im Verhältnis zu anderen Nutzergruppen der Gebiete liegt nicht vor.
---------------------------------------------

*(A, Antwort der Bundesregierung):* Für die hier rastenden, überwinternden bzw. im Sommer mausernden und dann teilweise flugunfähigen Seevögel ist dies eine erhebliche Störung (Kaiser et al., 2006: „Distribution and behaviour of Common Scoter Melanitta nigra relative to prey resources and environmental parameters“, Schwemmer et al., 2011: „Effects of ship traffic on seabirds in offshore waters: implications für marine conservation and spatial planning“). 

*(G, Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo ):* Keine der angegebenen Quellen hat sich explizit mit den Störungen durch Anglern befasst. Gegenstand der Untersuchungen waren lediglich die Störwirkungen des Schiffsverkehrs bzw. des Menschen allgemein. In der Studie von Kaiser et al. hat man sogar beobachtet, dass von der kommerziellen Fischerei keine relevante Störung der Seevögel ausgeht. In der Studie von Schwemmer et al. wurde ausdrücklich festgestellt, dass zusätzliche Informationen über die Auswirkungen der Schifffahrt auf andere Seevogelarten und über alle Jahreszeiten dringend erforderlich sind. Dies gilt ebenfalls über die Störwirkung von verschiedenen Arten von Booten, einschließlich Fischerei und Freizeitfischerei auf die Seevögel. Weiterhin wird ausgeführt, dass einige Arten empfindlicher auf nähernde Schiffe reagieren als andere. Empfehlungen zur Bewältigung der Auswirkungen der Schiffsstörungen müssen daher auf Grundlage einer fallspezifischen Basis ausgewertet werden (e.g., Black Guillemots Cepphus grylle in the Bay of Fundy, Canada; Ronconi and St Clair 2002; and various species in Florida; Rodgers and Schwikert 2002). Für die Schutzgebiete der deutschen AWZ sind bislang keine fallspezifischen Studien begannt.
-------------------------------------

*(A, Antwort der Bundesregierung): *Zudem ist die Aufenthaltsdauer der Boote zu Angelzwecken im Schutzgebiet in der Regel länger als bei anderen Booten. Dadurch führt die Freizeitfischerei insbesondere im Natura 2000-Gebiet „Pommersche Bucht“ im Sinn der FFH-RL zu einer Störung von geschützten Arten – den Seevögeln. Denn diese sind in dem oben genannten Natura 2000-Gebiet zusätzlich auch charakteristische Arten der FFH-Lebensraumtypen. 

*(G, Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo ): *Auch hierzu fehlt ein wissenschaftlicher Beweis zur Störwirkung des Angelns und zur Aufenthaltsdauer der Angler. Es handelt sich bei der Aussage um eine reine Vermutung. Das Thünen-Institut für Ostseefischerei stellt hierzu fest: „In dem Gebiet der Pommerschen Bucht (Oderbank - Adlergrund) ist von einer Beeinträchtigung auszugehen. Dieses Gebiet wird von der Freizeitfischerei (Angelkutter & Trollingboote) aber nur gelegentlich genutzt.“ 
-------------------------------------------

Mit der Verordnung wird nicht der Bootsverkehr bzw. der Aufenthalt im Gebiet geregelt sondern nur das Angeln verboten.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Team Anglerdemo
Lars Wernicke
Fehmarn, den 30. Juni 2017
https://www.yumpu.com/de/document/view/59000653/gegendarstellung-bmub-pdf
Quellenangaben:
1 www.bfn.de/0314_daten-meeresflaeche.html (27.06.17)
2 Mailverkehr vom 19.04.16 mit Herr Dr. Harry Strehlow vom Thünen-Institut für Ostseefischerei. Die Mail wurde zur weiteren Verwendung freigegeben.
3 Zahlen zu den Fängen der dänischen, schwedischen oder polnische Angler in der westlichen Ostsee liegen bis heute noch nicht vor, dürften aber deutlich unter den Fängen der gewerblichen Fischerei liegen.
4 5.597 Tonnen beträgt die festgelegte Fangmenge (TAC) der kommerziellen Fischerei für die Gebiete 22-24 (westliche Ostsee). Die geringe Zahl von 3.232 Tonnen ist auf eine Mischung der beiden Dorschbestände im Untergebiet 24 zurückzuführen (siehe Drucksache 18/10712). Warum dort allerdings nur die kommerziellen Fischerei Ost-Dorsch fängt und nicht auch die Freizeitfischerei ist nicht nachvollziehbar.
5 Drucksache: 18/10712 Deutscher Bundestag
6 Mailverkehr vom 19.04.16 mit Herr Dr. Harry Strehlow vom Thünen-Institut für Ostseefischerei. Die Mail wurde zur weiteren Verwendung freigegeben


----------



## Anglerdemo (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo zu Aussage Bundesumweltministe*

Danke für die Veröffentlichung Thomas!

Fakt ist, dass es weiterhin keine Argumente für ein Angelverbot gibt und  wir weiterhin alle Begründungen des BMUB widerlegen und mit Fakten untermauern  können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo zu Aussage Bundesumweltministe*

*Anmerkung der Redaktion:*


> *Wir wissen, dass das Orgateam der Angelrdemo den DAFV zu einer GEMEINSAMEN STELLUNGNAHME eingeladen hatte. *
> 
> Da keinerlei Antwort seitens des DAFV darauf erfolgte, hat nun Anglerdemo eben die Sache alleine in die Hand genommen und die Stellungnahme alleine veröffentlicht.



Da ja die Inkompetenz des DAFV bekannt und sein Einknicken vor dem BMUB dokumentiert ist 
( DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt! ), empfinde ich es nicht als Nachteil, wenn hier Anglerdemo kompetente Arbeit alleine abliefert, statt mit dem DAFV dann evtl. Verwässertes oder gar Anglerfeindliches veröffentlichen zu müssen.

Klare Kante Anglerdemo statt naturschützende Anglerfeindlichkeit DAFV.

Da Capo!


----------



## Wander-HH (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo zu Aussage Bundesumweltministe*

Wer immer die Gegendarstellung verfasst hat ... ganz grossen Respekt für diese fundierte Gegendarstellung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo zu Aussage Bundesumweltministe*

Da ja die Verbände der naturschützenden Angelverhinderer der Sport- und Angelfischerverbände im DAFV nicht beteiligt waren, konnte es ja auch gut werden!!

Und wurde nicht schützerisch/kompromisslerisch/angelverhindernd verwässert!


----------



## bombe220488 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo zu Aussage Bundesumweltministe*

Klasse Gegendarstellung!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo zu Aussage Bundesumweltministe*

Richtig!!!

DIE können das!

Aber beim DAFV und seinen abnickenden Angelverhinderungsvasallenverbänden (LAV-MeckPomm, DMV, LSFV-SH, Brandenburg, Thüringen, Weser-Ems, Westfalen-Lippe etc. ) *rennen hochbezahlte Biologen im Dutzend rum* - wo bleiben da MINDESTENS GENAUSO fundierte Stellungnahmen?

 Kassieren ja - etwas tun nein...

Jedenfalls nicht für Angler und das Angeln - wenns um Verbote gegen Angler geht, sind die wieder alle vorne dabei, wetten....???


----------



## Anglerdemo (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo zu Aussage Bundesumweltministe*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Wer immer die Gegendarstellung verfasst hat ... ganz grossen Respekt für diese fundierte Gegendarstellung.



Danke Wander! Das waren die beiden "Hauptakteure" des Orgateams in stundenlanger Arbeit und Recherche und vielen, vielen Mails und Telefonaten.



bombe220488 schrieb:


> Klasse Gegendarstellung!



Danke!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo zu Aussage Bundesumweltministe*

#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## PAFischer (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo zu Aussage Bundesumweltministe*

Dümmste     Anhäufung     Fehlgeleiteter     Verbände           
Duck           Away            From                Vegans
Dumbest      Available       Fishing              Vermin



Dass von Verbandsseite da nix kommt war abzusehen.
Immerhin:

Wenn die gar nix machen, machen sie wenigstens nichts kaputt.

Danke ans Orga Team! Sehr gute Gegendarstellung. Macht weiter so


----------



## Tate (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo zu Aussage Bundesumweltministe*

Wer wählt gleich nochmal die Leute in den Bundestag? Es ist wie im gesamten Leben erst den Kopf einschalten und dann handeln. Hinterher jammern ist aber leichter.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo zu Aussage Bundesumweltministe*

sehr gute Arbeit, klasse Recherche


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo zu Aussage Bundesumweltministe*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Dümmste     Anhäufung     Fehlgeleiteter     Verbände
> Duck           Away            From                Vegans
> Dumbest      Available       Fishing              Vermin


Ich muss zugeben, ich hab auch ne Minute gebraucht zum begreifen ;-)))

Für alle zu, leichteren Verständnis, farblich markiert:
*D*ümmste     *A*nhäufung     *F*ehlgeleiteter     *V*erbände

*D*uck           *A*way            *F*rom                *V*egans

*D*umbest      *A*vailable       *F*ishing              *V*ermin

Dazu von mir noch aus früheren Zeiten:
*D*ie
*A*ngler
*F*ürchterlich
*V*erarscht


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo zu Aussage Bundesumweltministe*



Tate schrieb:


> Wer wählt gleich nochmal die Leute in den Bundestag? Es ist wie im gesamten Leben erst den Kopf einschalten und dann handeln. Hinterher jammern ist aber leichter.



Vorher kommen nur die wenigsten Politiker mit ihren wahren Absichten rüber.


----------



## PAFischer (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo zu Aussage Bundesumweltministe*

Danke Thomas #6

Habs versucht zu Formatieren, hats mir aber wieder zusammen geschoben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo zu Aussage Bundesumweltministe*

Kein Prob - mit Farbe klappts immer gut, wir Menschen sind halt doch Augentiere..


----------



## .Sebastian. (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo zu Aussage Bundesumweltministe*

Meinen Respekt und Danke für den Einsatz!


----------



## punkarpfen (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo zu Aussage Bundesumweltministe*

Echt super recherchiert! Macht weiter so.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deep Down (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo zu Aussage Bundesumweltministe*

Tja, das ist das typische politische Parolendreschen und Behaupten! 
Bei rein oberflächlicher Betrachtung klingt es schlüssig, nachvollziehbar und "überzeugt", weil es diese Wirkung ja auch erzeugen soll.
Durchdringt man dann aber diesen Anschein und hinterfragt das  im Einzelnen, merkt man, dass die als gegeben behaupten Darstellungen einfach nur falsch sind und wie dadurch versucht wird, einen entgegen der Faktenlage in einem bestimmten Interesse zu manipulieren!

Als Erstes wird einem hinsichtlich dieser Offenbarung/Erkenntnis schwindelig, dann stellt sich Ohnmacht ein, dann wird man sauer und fängt sich an gegen so ein absichtliches Vorgehen zu wehren!

Daher Danke an die Anglerdemo für das Beiseiteziehen des blendenden Schleiers!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo zu Aussage Bundesumweltministe*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Daher Danke an die Anglerdemo für das Beiseiteziehen des blendenden Schleiers!



*RICHTIG!!*

Und Schande über die Verbände, die Kooperation verweigern und trotz x hochbezahlter Biologen und Anwälte im Hauptamt absolut NICHTS VERGLEICHBARES hinkriegen zum öffentlich machen!

Es ist zum erbrechen....:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Richtig!!!
> 
> DIE können das!
> 
> ...


----------



## Deep Down (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo zu Aussage Bundesumweltministe*

Jep, das Unterlassen der Verbände ist nicht etwa ein bloßes Nichtstun, sondern stellt bereits den offenen Verrat an der deutschen Anglerschaft dar!


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo zu Aussage Bundesumweltministe*

An den DAFV 
*schaut euch das an, so macht man das!*

 wenn ih auch nur einen winzigen Ar... in der Hose habt, dann tut wenigstens jetzt was und hängt euch da drann, aber ohne sich heuchlerisch die Lorbeeren einstreichen zu wollen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo zu Aussage Bundesumweltministe*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Jep, das Unterlassen der Verbände ist nicht etwa ein bloßes Nichtstun, sondern stellt bereits den offenen Verrat an der deutschen Anglerschaft dar!


Sowas passiert halt,wenn man sich als Verband primär (unkritisch  gehandhabten) Naturschutz auf die Fahne schreibt und sich damit dann zwangsläufig selbst irgendwann mit dem Arxxx an die Wand manövriert..Game over.

Auf Schutzblabla-egal wie fragwürdig- konditionierte Schnarchnasen..

Davor wurde aber auch nicht erst seit gestern gewarnt.

Sowas hat IMMER einen bösen Bumerangeffekt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo zu Aussage Bundesumweltministe*

mal ehrlich,
im Moment werden die Sargnägel für *jegliches *Angeln in Deutschland geschmiedet und die Verbände schmieden kräftig mit.
Und das wirklich Schlimme ist, die meißten Angler merken das noch nicht mal.

*Anglerdemo macht als einziger was richtig ist.  Wir müssen Anglerdemo so stark machen, dass niemand mehr an sie vorbei kann!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo zu Aussage Bundesumweltministe*

dabei....


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo zu Aussage Bundesumweltministe*

dabei was ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo zu Aussage Bundesumweltministe*



> Wir müssen Anglerdemo so stark machen


Wir helfen, wo wir können


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo zu Aussage Bundesumweltministe*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Wir müssen Anglerdemo so stark machen, dass niemand mehr an sie vorbei kann



Ohne den Optimismus dämpfen zu wollen-das wird max.auf eine Schadensbegrenzung hinauslaufen.

Wäre angesichts der desaströsen und kontraproduktiven Lobbyarbeit der Verbände aber bereits ein Erfolg.

Insofern-jetzt erst recht dranbleiben..wenn nicht für jetzt,dann als Aufbaumaßnahme für die Zukunft..wer sich nicht lautstark bemerkbar macht,wird übergangen.

Das ist und bleibt aber ein 2 Fronten Kampf..Betroffene gegen die unselige Allianz aus Politpfeifen und deren Handlanger und Marionetten in den Verbänden.

Vor allem bleibts schwierig, da weitere Baustellen mit diesen Pfuschern anstehen..oder glaubt einer im Ernst,das mit einem Verbot  Schluss ist?




Brillendorsch schrieb:


> An den DAFV
> *schaut euch das an, so macht man das!*
> 
> wenn ih auch nur einen winzigen Ar... in der Hose habt, dann tut wenigstens jetzt was und hängt euch da drann



Ersetze dran durch auf [emoji6]


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo zu Aussage Bundesumweltministe*

"Ersetze dran durch auf "
da hast Du auch eine Möglichkeit aufgezeigt|rolleyes:q


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo zu Aussage Bundesumweltministe*

es ist mit einem oder zwei Verboten längst nicht Schluss,
ich schrieb ja, dass zur Zeit die Sargnägel für* jegliches *Angeln in Deutschland geschmiedet werden.


----------



## smithie (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo zu Aussage Bundesumweltministe*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Sowas passiert halt,wenn man sich als Verband primär (unkritisch  gehandhabten) Naturschutz auf die Fahne schreibt und sich damit dann zwangsläufig selbst irgendwann mit dem Arxxx an die Wand manövriert..Game over.


Jein - würde man sich nicht dazu als Anglerverband präsentieren.

Wenn ich mich hinstelle und so einen Mist im Namen des DGNV (Deutscher Gewässer Naturschutz Verband ;-)  ) verzapfe, ist das was anderes, als wenn ich behaupte mit dem Mist die Meinung und Interessen der (organisierten*) Angler zu vertreten.

* wir wissen ja gar nicht, wie die auftreten (Vertreter der organisierten Angler oder Vertreter aller Angler in D)


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo zu Aussage Bundesumweltministe*

danke smithie, so isses..


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo zu Aussage Bundesumweltministe*

"Rute und Rolle" hat nun auch nachgefragt beim Umweltministerium!

Und logischerweise fast die gleichen Antworten bekommen, die hier Anglerdemo schon Ende Juni so vorbildlich auseinander genommen hat (im Eingangsposting), als wir darüer berichtet haben. 

Denn die Anfrage der Abgeordneten Pahlmann (CDU) im Juni ist ja auch vom BMUB beantwortet wurden, allerdings im Namen der Regierung.

Ist die Standardantwort aus dem BMUB ohne neue Erkenntnisse zum Thema.

Und wozu dennoch nach wie vor von DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH und LAV Meck Pomm nix Substantielles kommt.

Dass alle Parteien ausser SPD und GRÜNEN GEGEN solche Angelverbote sind, sieht man auch an den Wahlprüfsteinen insbesondere sogar wörtlich von der CDU:


Antwort CDU Wahlprüfstein schrieb:


> Das  gilt  auch  für  die  Schutzgebiete  der  AWZ  in  Nord-  und  Ostsee.  Es  gibt keinen ausreichenden  wissenschaftlichen Nachweis,  dass  die  Angelfischerei  hier  zu  einer Belastung führt. Sandbänke und Riffe sind durch die Angelfischerei nicht gefährdet.
> Hier  treten  wir  ganz  klar  der  Auffassung  der  bisherigen  SPD-Bundesumweltministerin entgegen.



Ebenso, dass sich bereits Kanzlerin Merkel des Themas angenommen hat:
Video - Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt

*Gerüchteweise* hört man sogar, dass aus dem Willi Brandt - Haus von der SPD da inzwischen Signale kommen, das alles nochmal zu überdenken.

Wer das bei Rute und Rolle dennoch zur Ergänzung lesen will, nur zu.

Denn denen muss man dankbar sein, dass die nun auch anfangen das Thema endlich für die Printpresse zu bearbeiten :
https://www.ruteundrolle.de/angelverbote-stellungnahme-des-bundesumweltministeriums/


----------



## kati48268 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo zu Aussage Bundesumweltministe*

Ja, Redaktions-Leitwolf Georg Baumann hat die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt und nimmt sich immer wieder angelpolitische Themen vor.

Noch zu wenig, aber im Vergleich mit der schlafenden Konkurrenz, ganz vorn im Printbereich.
Durch die Vorlaufzeit eines Print-Magazins erscheinen die Sachen natürlich vergleichsweise spät.
Trotzdem #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo zu Aussage Bundesumweltministe*

Die haben ja auch Vertrag mit DAFV (deren Propaganda drucken jeden Monat), da muss man dann redaktionell schon was entgegensetzen, um nicht komplett unglaubwürdig zu werden.

Daher gut, wenn da auch immer wieder mal was kommt und Georg solche Themen an/aufnimmt.

Lobenswert.


----------

